# driver for C-media headset audio device causes bsod



## forceNet (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello

i'm using Gembird AP-880 5.1 USB headset, which uses C-Media CM108 audio chip.
i'm getting bsod while playing certain games, and ocassionally also when just in windows.

In one game and in windows i'm getting page_fault_in_nonpaged_area, probably caused by cm108.sys

in another game i'm getting irql_not_less_or_equal

i examined crash dumps using windbg

1 - page_fault_in_nonpaged_area

BugCheck 10000050, {f25815f0, 0, 9cee9352, 2}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : CM108.sys ( CM108+c352 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v
*************************************************************************** ****
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*************************************************************************** ****

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced. This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe. Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: f25815f0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 9cee9352, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
address.
Arg4: 00000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: f25815f0

FAULTING_IP:
CM108+c352
9cee9352 668b2a mov bp,word ptr [edx]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE: 2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x50

PROCESS_NAME: SbzEngine.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 00000000 to 9cee9352

STACK_TEXT:
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 CM108+0xc352


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP:
CM108+c352
9cee9352 668b2a mov bp,word ptr [edx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 0

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: CM108

IMAGE_NAME: CM108.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 458a4e4f

SYMBOL_NAME: CM108+c352

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x50_CM108+c352

BUCKET_ID: 0x50_CM108+c352

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2 - irql_not_less_or_equal

BugCheck 1000000A, {166, 2, 0, 804fa726}

Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_CompleteTransfer+373 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v
*************************************************************************** ****
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*************************************************************************** ****

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000166, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, bitfield :
bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 804fa726, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: 00000166

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP:
nt!KeInsertQueueApc+22
804fa726 389e66010000 cmp byte ptr [esi+166h],bl

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xA

PROCESS_NAME: System

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 804f0498 to 804fa726

STACK_TEXT:
b3988c10 804f0498 89d8a048 00000000 00000000 nt!KeInsertQueueApc+0x22
b3988c44 b8be7ee5 805418a8 87fc1690 89b65028 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x1d8
b3988cac b8be824d 89ac2f28 c0010000 805418a8 USBPORT!USBPORT_CompleteTransfer+0x373
b3988ce8 b8be55d3 89b650ec 805418a8 87fc1690 USBPORT!USBPORT_FlushCancelList+0x287
b3988d10 b8be798c 89b65028 805418a8 87fc1690 USBPORT!USBPORT_DmaEndpointWorker+0x1b9
b3988d38 b8beb41a 89b65028 00000002 89b65028 USBPORT!USBPORT_CoreEndpointWorker+0x6d2
b3988d7c b8be3fc0 89b65028 00000000 89af56c8 USBPORT!USBPORT_Worker+0x212
b3988dac 805c4a28 89b65028 00000000 00000000 USBPORT!USBPORT_WorkerThread+0x12a
b3988ddc 80540fa2 b8be3e96 89b65028 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x34
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP:
USBPORT!USBPORT_CompleteTransfer+373
b8be7ee5 8a4dd7 mov cl,byte ptr [ebp-29h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 2

SYMBOL_NAME: USBPORT!USBPORT_CompleteTransfer+373

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME: USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 41107d62

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xA_USBPORT!USBPORT_CompleteTransfer+373

BUCKET_ID: 0xA_USBPORT!USBPORT_CompleteTransfer+373

Followup: MachineOwner

-----------------

i'm perfectly sure the issues are caused by the CM108 audio/USB, because when i'm using my speakers with my other sound device, onboard Realtek HD ALC883, i don't get any bsods at all

i tried reinstalling CM108 drivers (several times) downloaded from gembird support site with no avail
i'm using latest drivers for all maiboard, gpu and realtek audio.

system specs:
Athlon64 3800+ @ AM2 (singlecore)
2 x 512MB A-DATA 800MHz DDR2
MSI K9N Neo-F nForce550
Radeon X1600Pro 512MB PciE
audio1 - Realtek HD ALC883 (on-board)
audio2 - Gembird AP880 5.1 USB headphones, C-Media CM108 chip
WinXP Professional SP2

any help would be much appreciated.


----------

